# Fattore Amico info please



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

We are thinking of going to Italy early in 2014 and would like to use some of the stopovers in Fattore Amici (Italian Passion). I can't buy one in the UK as Vicarious Books don't have one in stock and won't get the 2014 edition until about easter, so too late for us. I can order one direct, though it looks complicated, but I need a bit more information if anyone can help. Does anyone know whether these stopovers are open all the time? I have looked at the pay of sample stopovers and no dates are given. I googled one of the sample stopovers, a restaurant with rooms, but it seems to be taking no bookings early 2014 so could be closed. It's a bit of a problem if we are travelling to an out of the way stop just to find it closed.
Does anyone have a 2013 book?
thanks
Lala


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi Lala,

The latest edition I have is 2011 but I don't think they have changed much in layout over the years. The 2011 edition doesn't actually say whether the sites are open all year. They do all include telephone numbers, so you could call in advance (there are a couple of pages of handy phrases in Italian to help).

Not sure I've really helped much :roll: 

Steve


----------



## newleaf (Jan 11, 2007)

*Fattore Amico*

Lala,
I have a 2013 edition and as far as I can see, unless otherwise stated they are open all year round.
I stayed at a couple of sites on my way to Tuscany this year, the first one, we drove through the entrance and drove down, and down a gorge (gravel type rutted drive), eventually we found the farm! and the owner, "Si" he says Fattore Amico, park down the bottom, but my motorhome was too big a unit (7.2m) and not advisable, I travelled down a few more yards and realised that if I continued I would never get out and so managed (just) a three point turn, but it took three goes to get out, the farmer was just about to go and get his tractor when I eventually made it, much smell of burning rubber!!! We then pushed off to another one at a restaurant, and the owner came out to say that they were closed but we would be welcome to stay the night. We walked 100 yards down the lane and had a good meal at the restaurant next door. Loved the experience of dealing with the locals and would love to do it again.
If I can help in any way, just let me know.
You will have great time, I've only been once but I loved every minute.
Have a look at www.travelswiththetardis.co.uk and select May for the "Road to Tuscany" if you want to see some pics.
Have fun.
Geoff


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks Steve and Geoff.
I've read the website entry Geoff, very interesting, thank you for pointing me to it. The reason i ask about the opening dates is that on Vicarious books sample page there are three of the stopovers, and one looks from other sources on the net to be closed after the end of December. Some of these places are quite out of the way and in the winter with fewer daylight hours it may be difficult to just move on to somewhere else.
Lala


----------



## newleaf (Jan 11, 2007)

*Fattore Amico*

Lala,
Dug the book out and had a good look through.
Very few of the sites mention a limit in their opening times, but most, if not all, do ask for a telephone call either as a courtesy or as a specific requirement.
If you can't get a 2013 which runs to end March 2014 (that's my understanding anyway - same as France Passion) would it be wrong to send you mine?
Geoff


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi Geoff,
thanks for 'digging your book' out, it's useful they all have phone numbers. I could get an Italian sim card, but I think that my ancient mobile phone probably won't take it!
Im lucky in that I do have someone trying to get me a book in Italy and hopefully I'll get one. 
I'd already sent you a PM to ask the names of the stopovers you visited, can you check your personal messages?.
many thanks
Lala


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

Ok, heard today from the chaps at Fattore Amico, and they tell me that the book is most definitely valid till the 1st March. They also say that most of the host sites are open all year, but it's best to phone in advance. Some require a phone call, and that is marked by a ringing phone symbol in their entry.

Hope that helps.

Steve


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

thanks Steve, it's good to know that it is March 1st, that means the one book will cover our dates.
all the best
Lala


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

thanks Steve, it's good to know that it is March 1st, that means the one book will cover our dates.
all the best
Lala


----------

